# Oklacon?



## Alysa Nightfire (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place for this I appologize if it's not.
I recently learned of furries and I live in Oklahoma...
I was wondering if they mind newbie furs.. I don't want to go some place and be outcast...

Also I'd like to know what it's like?


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 4, 2008)

OKlacon is an outside convention. I just went for the first time back in October. The only thing is that when you reg and if you get to the camp ground early enough there are buildings called A frames. The A frames have bunks in them and the fee to sleep in them is covered in your reg. But they do get cold.

My mate and myself slept in a tent all four nights and it was good and cold in there as well. BUt it is fun. It is a relaxed con that someone, I'll not name names, is trying to make it a more hotel con where as Oklacon is a relaxing con. You re not pressued to do anything. If you want an event then you pick a frisbee up and you start playing.

Outcast? Hun outcast make themselves outcasts by not showing up. Get your furry rump to the con if you can next year. I'll be back and I might be on sercuity staff. My mate might be on the cooking staff next year. So you can bet that we will be back. 

If you have an LJ account then join the Oklacon community here: http://community.livejournal.com/oklacon/profile

Not much going on right now because they are being quiet, but if you go on there and introduce yourself then you'll get some responses, I promise. And you might have this site already, but in case you don't I'll give it to you. It is the site for the con. Gives you all the info you will need: http://www.oklacon.org/

Enjoy and I hope to see you at Oklacon.


----------



## Alysa Nightfire (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you! Hopefully it lands on a time when my children are with their father and that I'll have a car by then! If I can I will be there for sure! I wish there was a furry community in Norman.



			
				Xanthe said:
			
		

> OKlacon is an outside convention. I just went for the first time back in October. The only thing is that when you reg and if you get to the camp ground early enough there are buildings called A frames. The A frames have bunks in them and the fee to sleep in them is covered in your reg. But they do get cold.
> 
> My mate and myself slept in a tent all four nights and it was good and cold in there as well. BUt it is fun. It is a relaxed con that someone, I'll not name names, is trying to make it a more hotel con where as Oklacon is a relaxing con. You re not pressued to do anything. If you want an event then you pick a frisbee up and you start playing.
> 
> ...


----------

